# November Acquisitions



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Let's start this with something....novel.

I scored an LE tie in the oddest place today: the gutter!

No, not some castoff that escaped someone's garbage bin, but a brand _new_ LE tie in the original pristine package. I noticed the familiar blue folder while walking down the street, but thought it had to be an empty box. After an "oh-what-the-hell" and a nudge with my foot, I knew different.

Lo and behold:








I hate to think how many toss out what should go to the thrifts.

Here's hoping I happen upon a Bass shoebox tomorrow....I'm not greedy. :biggrin:


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow - I wonder how that fell out of someone's bag. Good find.

I'm not sure if this thread is for everyone to post their November acquisitions, but on 01-Nov I scored two BB ties for $20 each at the BB outlet. By the way, the local BB outlet stated they are opening Thanksgiving Day at 10PM for black Friday sales, and the entire store will be 40% off. I'm pretty sure I will be there.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

No house. No fiancé. Just a few things from Uncle Ralph's sale bin.

Some orange pants.

A navy blazer.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

I scored this tweed H. Stockton jacket at Goodwill the other day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

To paraphrase Harry Potter, YCB, the tweed choses the trad. Nice find.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Trip English said:


> No house. No fiancé. Just a few things from Uncle Ralph's sale bin.
> 
> Some orange pants.
> 
> A navy blazer.


nephew,
very looking blazer. post pictures!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks, Uncle. Here's a quick picture. I'm going to have the sleeves taken up about a quarter of an inch, otherwise no tailoring required. Very soft shoulder, 3/2 roll, double vent. Long live the Polo II cut.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Trip English said:


> Thanks, Uncle. Here's a quick picture. I'm going to have the sleeves taken up about a quarter of an inch, otherwise no tailoring required. Very soft shoulder, 3/2 roll, double vent. Long live the Polo II cut.


nephew,
looks better than the picture in the ad! enjoy wearing! have fun blowing the leafs


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

A very nice trenchcoat, from Brother TweedyDon, and a couple pair of Standard Fit khakis from Bean (lower rise). Almost disconcerting to deal with LLBean in-store: you expect them to be hesitant, obtuse, or even obstructive, like too many retail experiences these days, but they understand just what you want and do it...and really seem to like helping.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

A very old school ski sweater from J Crew, about 15 years old. Ebayed


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

YCB- nice find, thats a beautiful tweed.

Trip- fit is great, you look pleased with it as well 

Rambler- thats a fun old sweater!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I mean this as compliment, Rambler, but you give off the air, not just of a man in charge, but of being The Boss. I dig the sweater.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Uh, thanks, Trip, nice to know I've suceeded at doing exactly what I don't want to do. :crazy:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Let me relate a little family story:

Nicknames are big in my family. I have an uncle who's always been known as Boss. He is, without a doubt, the most relaxed man I've ever met. He's in industrial sales and spends most of his time playing golf with clients. He can call a grown man "baby" and no one bats an eye. 

So when he moved the family down south, they had a huge yard sale. He spent most of it sitting in an arm chair drinking bahama mamas and wearing shades and a straw hat. Someone was looking for a price for something and came up to him and remarked "You must be the boss." He replied, "Cupcake, you don't know the half of it."

So when I say Boss, I don't mean the guy in the corner office. I mean the man with the pitcher of bahama mamas who's clearly in control of his own yard sale. (-;


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

well, in that case, I'm flattered.


----------



## teamtc (Jun 21, 2011)

I just took a flyer on this BB navy jacket: https://www.ebay.com/itm/280766360844?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649I'm hoping, based on the first picture, that it's a 3/2 that's inadvertently been buttoned to the top. *shrug*


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I ordered a beefy 18 oz., made in USA, in grey heather. I needed something to wear over a ratty OCBD while blowing the leaves. Unfortunately, I haven't gotten it yet and the leaves are already in neat piles.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Someone was looking for a price for something and came up to him and remarked "You must be the boss." He replied, "Cupcake, you don't know the half of it."
> 
> So when I say Boss, I don't mean the guy in the corner office. I mean the man with the pitcher of bahama mamas who's clearly in control of his own yard sale. (-;


A man with the gravitas to call someone "Cupcake" without worry of getting sued!!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I grabbed a couple of pairs of clearance socks:









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

this story is, in fact, pretty boss.



Trip English said:


> Let me relate a little family story:
> 
> Nicknames are big in my family. I have an uncle who's always been known as Boss. He is, without a doubt, the most relaxed man I've ever met. He's in industrial sales and spends most of his time playing golf with clients. He can call a grown man "baby" and no one bats an eye.
> 
> ...


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

AlanC,
just a couple of clearance socks, ay? I am interested in Pantharella. do they stay up well?



AlanC said:


> I grabbed a couple of pairs of clearance socks:
> 
> View attachment 3065
> 
> ...


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> A man with the gravitas to call someone "Cupcake" without worry of getting sued!!


That's probably the thesis for my "What America Means to Me" essay. The freedom to call someone cupcake without fear of litigation. I think we can climb out of the economic morass if we can just mix up a pitcher of bahama mamas and summon our inner boss.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^ I like the Pantherallas I have I like. You can find them at Sierra Trading sometimes. 

Thanks to the kind fellow who purchased a NWT Oxxford sportcoat from me on eBay, I purchased these today in preparation for some January travel. I'll try them out on a domestic flight this week. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

closerlook said:


> AlanC,
> just a couple of clearance socks, ay? I am interested in Pantharella. do they stay up well?


the wool pantharella otc do stay up well


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Trip, your blazer is just perfect.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Trip English said:


> That's probably the thesis for my "What America Means to Me" essay. The freedom to call someone cupcake without fear of litigation. I think we can climb out of the economic morass if we can just mix up a pitcher of bahama mamas and summon our inner boss.


To pull ones self up by the sandal strap, sup from the goblet of life and declare, "I am El Jefe, master of all I survey!!"


----------



## Bucksfan (May 25, 2008)

1. RL Polo Marlow plain to blucher in brown shell cordovan
2. Alden for J. Crew #8 shell cordovan cap-toe boot

I'll post pics when they arrive.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice additions, Bucksfan. Pics would be great.


----------



## Technocrat (Jan 9, 2006)

*V Cleats*

These V Cleats just arrived and they totally exceed my expectations.

Virtually unworn--on to the break in!


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice, they'll probably take six months to form to your feet. Mine are just now hitting their stride.


----------



## Bucksfan (May 25, 2008)

Trip English said:


> Nice additions, Bucksfan. Pics would be great.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Bucksfan said:


>


nephew,
very nice acquisitions, enjoy wearing and use the break in procedure


----------



## Bucksfan (May 25, 2008)

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> very nice acquisitions, enjoy wearing and use the break in procedure


Thank you! I especially enjoy the color variation in the Alden boots. I have multiple AE shoes in their version of #8 and this is definitely darker. I plan to wear each around the house over the weekend, and they hopefully will be ready for next week!

Also, for those who might be interested, I got a partial Horween stamp!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

AlanC said:


> ^ I like the Pantherallas I have I like. You can find them at Sierra Trading sometimes.
> 
> Thanks to the kind fellow who purchased a NWT Oxxford sportcoat from me on eBay, I purchased these today in preparation for some January travel. I'll try them out on a domestic flight this week.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I missed this one, Alan. Bose is a four letter word in my household for the most part, but I've been very impressed with these. They were very comfortable on long flights. No fatigue whatsoever. Enjoy wearing them.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I made my weirdest acquisition yet. 

I was going through my closet to switch winter clothes for fall and summer ones, and I dropped a shirt. I bent over to pick it up, and saw that a pile of magazines had fallen over. As I straightened them up, I found, slightly crushed from being under the pile, a single shoe. A little bit of searching turned up its mate. They're brown leather Clarks lace-ups with an unfortunately square moc toe, barely worn at all. I have no recollection of buying them, but they're in my size and they're comfortable.

I also got a haircut, a gray herringbone tweed sportcoat, some ties (including a robert taylor patchwork repp, which is very cool), and an LE Canvas madras shirt for next summer.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow. If I could only forget what I bought, I might be pleasantly surprised too.

Are you sleep-shopping?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Trip English said:


> I missed this one, Alan. Bose is a four letter word in my household for the most part, but I've been very impressed with these. They were very comfortable on long flights. No fatigue whatsoever. Enjoy wearing them.


I read reviews everywhere trying to find another option. The consensus was that these were the ones to get. I tried them out on a trip this past week, and was pretty impressed. I'm flying to the other side of the world in January, and expect that these will help the fly time be a little more enjoyable.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> Wow. If I could only forget what I bought, I might be pleasantly surprised too.
> 
> Are you sleep-shopping?


That's it!!

I'm suing Ambien!!


----------



## tower10 (Nov 10, 2011)

Anyone heard of Thorogood work boots? I just ordered a pair of 8 inch plain toes. They look like Red Wing killers


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thorogoods are some of the best values to be had in Made-in-USA workboots, alongside Chippewa. The only thing Red Wing has on them is a gusseted tongue, but unless you plan to stand ankle-deep in something, it's not a feature that you'll miss.



tower10 said:


> Anyone heard of Thorogood work boots? I just ordered a pair of 8 inch plain toes. They look like Red Wing killers


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

*This is the part where I win this thread...*

Nine months ago, I put in an order for a bespoke hardline jr. and it finally came on 11/12/11 at 7:09 pm. My initial impressions is that it's irresistibly cute, light (7lbs. 11oz), constructed of quality materials and made with pride in the USA. I expect it to outlast me and develop a lovely patina as it ages.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

Beautiful and congratulations!!



hardline_42 said:


> Nine months ago, I put in an order for a bespoke hardline jr. and it finally came on 11/12/11 at 7:09 pm. My initial impressions is that it's irresistibly cute, light (7lbs. 11oz), constructed of quality materials and made with pride in the USA. I expect it to outlast me and develop a lovely patina as it ages.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Congratulations, Hardline! She's beautiful.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


> Nine months ago, I put in an order for a bespoke hardline jr. and it finally came on 11/12/11 at 7:09 pm. My initial impressions is that it's irresistibly cute, light (7lbs. 11oz), constructed of quality materials and made with pride in the USA. I expect it to outlast me and develop a lovely patina as it ages.:icon_smile_big:


congratulations


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ Winner. Congratulations, hardline


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

hardline_42 said:


> Nine months ago, I put in an order for a bespoke hardline jr. and it finally came on 11/12/11 at 7:09 pm. My initial impressions is that it's irresistibly cute, light (7lbs. 11oz), constructed of quality materials and made with pride in the USA. I expect it to outlast me and develop a lovely patina as it ages.:icon_smile_big:


An incredible miracle. Though I'm not sure if your post should most appropriately be in the Nov Acquisitions thread or in the Buy It For Life thread? In either event, congratulations once again!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

a lovely baby - congratulations!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Congratulations Hardline!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> Nine months ago, I put in an order for a bespoke hardline jr. and it finally came on 11/12/11 at 7:09 pm. My initial impressions is that it's irresistibly cute, light (7lbs. 11oz), constructed of quality materials and made with pride in the USA. I expect it to outlast me and develop a lovely patina as it ages.:icon_smile_big:


HA!!

Now I bet you're sorry you didn't order a pair!!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Congratulations, and I agree that this is appropriate for the BIFL thread!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Must be one of those Buy It For Life purchases.

Congratulations! May mother and baby be blessed with many sleep filled nights.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> *This is the part where I win this thread...*


I wonder if there's a point in starting these anymore considering the virility of the average Trad Forum member. 

Congrats!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes! Mom and baby are doing well and he's eating and pooping up a storm. I'll have to check out the BIFL thread now that you guys have mentioned it. It's definitely one item I plan to get continued joy and satisfaction from year after year.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

I can't top Hardline's acquisition but I did get a really nice Southwick navy blazer E-Bay deal. It's a 3/2 sack with 3 patch pockets.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS, hardline!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Congratulations, Hardline! You'll remember this day forever.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Grats


----------



## Bucksfan (May 25, 2008)

Congratulations, Hardline! Enjoy every moment.

For me: more boots, this time the AE Dalton.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Bucksfan said:


> Congratulations, Hardline! Enjoy every moment.
> 
> For me: more boots, this time the AE Dalton.


nephew,
enjoy wearing


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I took a chance on LE's faux "engine turned" belt buckle w/ straps and...it's going back. The leather is terrible, the buckle is terrible, it's a cheap, piece of crap all the way around.

edit: here's pic, if you're going to plate something, wouldn't you want the metal to be the same color underneath so it wouldn't show thru?









Brian


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Sears, or were they apologetic enough to cover return shipping?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Taken Aback said:


> Sears, or were they apologetic enough to cover return shipping?


I have an Inlet in town, so I'll just take it back there. And to think I wasted my 40% off one item on it 

Brian


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Don't feel too bad....I used it on the washed wool jacket. ic12337:

I haven't got it yet, but I have the Sears trip planned out just in case.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

vwguy said:


> I took a chance on LE's faux "engine turned" belt buckle w/ straps and...it's going back. The leather is terrible, the buckle is terrible, it's a cheap, piece of crap all the way around.
> 
> Brian


Sometimes you get what you pay for.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Jovan said:


> Sometimes you get what you pay for.


"Sometimes" isn't necessarily the operative word here. On the plus side, he'll get his money back. On the other hand, LE is surely selling tons of this product to folks who don't know any better. They are the 99 percent.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

32rollandrock said:


> "Sometimes" isn't necessarily the operative word here. On the plus side, he'll get his money back. On the other hand, LE is surely selling tons of this product to folks who don't know any better. They are the 99 percent.


Uh-oh, that makes us the 1%, how long before Occupy AAAC springs up!?

Brian


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Pretty good tie day out there: Hermes; two mint condition Brooks English foulard--by the tag these are quite old; PRL; LE; American Living. Also a mint BB Irish linen shirt, Thos Pink shirt, LE cords, and a JCrew grey sport coat.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Three new pairs of Wigwam socks, won through a contest on Facebook. Ironman Surge Pro, Urban Fusion, and Merino Lite Hiker.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Among my thrift finds yesterday was this incredible Navy peacoat. I'm not sure how to trace the vintage but it seems quite old. Much thicker than others I've had. Coruroy lined pockets. Immaculate condition.


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

CMDC said:


> I'm not sure how to trace the vintage but it seems quite old.


Contract number: da-36-243-qm(ctm)11461-c-62. The last two numbers mean it was made in 1962. Vietnam era. This person was a third-class aviation machinist's mate (E-4).


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

Also, according to Archives.gov, the US Navy used service numbers (The second line on the jacket's tag) until 01-Jan-1972, at which time it started using Social Security Numbers.

I can't believe he didn't want to keep this coat! Of course, my father-in-law threw his uniforms out the window on the bus back from the airport returning from Vietnam. My wife made me keep my dress uniform... I threw the others in the bin.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> Don't feel too bad....I used it on the washed wool jacket. ic12337:
> 
> I haven't got it yet, but I have the Sears trip planned out just in case.


LE ain't what it used to be, but the "Moon" washed wool jacket is worth it at 40% off. It has the slightly boxy chest of the "LE cut", but has a softer shoulder than any J.Press jacket I own. For a bigger gent such as me, it works ok.

The fat leather buttons however do have to go.

Hope the LE cut works for you.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow! That Peacoat is amazing CMDC


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I picked up this mint USA-made Pendleton wool robe in Allison tartan. It's indispensable now that I have to get up ten or eleven times every night to change/soothe a crying 2-week-old (yep, I'm still milking it)!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

CMDC, great find! You'll love it. There's nothing like the real thing when it comes to peacoats.


----------



## andrel42 (Sep 7, 2011)

For me a new pair of Alfred Sargent Cambridge boots (from A Fine Pair of Shoes)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

hardline_42 said:


> I picked up this mint USA-made Pendleton wool robe in Allison tartan. It's indispensable now that I have to get up ten or eleven times every night to change/soothe a crying 2-week-old (yep, I'm still milking it)!


LOL. Enjoy these moments my friend. The appeal of the infant years of our children's lives tends to fade a bit as they go through the teen years, but don't worry. The teen years number but seven and should all else fail, those exasperating teenagers of ours do become decidedly more likable again, as they pass through their latter twenties and early thirties!  Seriously, it's always heart warming to see someone enjoying their blessings.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Official wool Wimbledon tennis sweater from England.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

MacTweed said:


> Contract number: da-36-243-qm(ctm)11461-c-62. The last two numbers mean it was made in 1962. Vietnam era. This person was a third-class aviation machinist's mate (E-4).


Thanks for deciphering.


----------



## Jazzsol (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice boots. I have a similar version which is the Culford.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

In my unwavering mission to cause my wife maximum embarrassment, I stumbled upon this Woolrich sweater. Got it for under $10.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


> In my unwavering mission to cause my wife maximum embarrassment, I stumbled upon this Woolrich sweater. Got it for under $10.


You might be careful about the way you treat her. It does take a while post partum for the hormones to get back to normal. How's the mom and baby doing?

Regards,

Alan


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

arkirshner said:


> You might be careful about the way you treat her. It does take a while post partum for the hormones to get back to normal. How's the mom and baby doing?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Alan


I jest, of course, as I've been made fully aware of just how severe the postpartum drop in hormones is and I'm doing my best to treat her as gingerly as if she were a newborn herself. She's doing well, albeit a bit overwhelmed now that she's at the complete beck and call of a tiny bundle that's barely pushing 9 pounds. The baby is doing what he does best: eating, pooping, exploring his new strange surroundings and making me worried sick with every little grunt, groan and squeal he makes. Thanks for keeping them in mind, Alan.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


> I jest, of course, as I've been made fully aware of just how severe the postpartum drop in hormones is and I'm doing my best to treat her as gingerly as if she were a newborn herself. She's doing well, albeit a bit overwhelmed now that she's at the complete beck and call of a tiny bundle that's barely pushing 9 pounds. The baby is doing what he does best: eating, pooping, exploring his new strange surroundings and making me worried sick with every little grunt, groan and squeal he makes. Thanks for keeping them in mind, Alan.


the best present for your family is a night nurse


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

hardline_42 said:


> I picked up this mint USA-made Pendleton wool robe in Allison tartan. It's indispensable now that _I have to get up ten or eleven times every night to change/soothe a crying 2-week-old (yep, I'm still milking it)_!


My knowledge of these things is far from complete, but I'm not sure that's how it's done.

All kidding aside, congratulations!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

mcarthur said:


> the best present for your family is a night nurse


Wow, the kind folks on this forum are so wonderful! Mac, what time can I expect you over?



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> My knowledge of these things is far from complete, but I'm not sure that's how it's done.
> 
> All kidding aside, congratulations!


Thanks, TBS. I might've been exaggerating a bit. It's down to about two or three changes a night. And when I said I was still "milking it," I was referring to the forum's attention to my new arrival. Otherwise, I'd have to agree with you.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


> Wow, the kind folks on this forum are so wonderful! Mac, what time can I expect you over?
> 
> Thanks, TBS. I might've been exaggerating a bit. It's down to about two or three changes a night. And when I said I was still "milking it," I was referring to the forum's attention to my new arrival. Otherwise, I'd have to agree with you.


a night nurse would be a better investment then me


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Tweedy and 32 have endowed me with new shipping boxes to recycle this month. 

I also grabbed a BW wool tie at Filene's and picked up those Press jackets I mentioned in the exchange (I've already had offers!). I just have to snap some pics of those when I have the time. I also picked up an Oxygen MIDI controller which taunts me with it's complexity.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Sam Hober grenadine ps


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

A J. Press oxford in pink with a flap pocket and a Shaggy Dog. :icon_smile:


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^Very nice purchases, Brio!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Picked up a pair of Polo Preston flat front khakis, they are great pants! Also stumbled across an awesome pair of Sebago Caymans..the original not the Cayman II's. They are superb compared to whats available now from Sebago or Bass. The leather is much more substantial. Definitely like the Sebago of days gone by.


----------



## mr.v (Sep 26, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> I picked up this mint USA-made Pendleton wool robe in Allison tartan. It's indispensable now that I have to get up ten or eleven times every night to change/soothe a crying 2-week-old (yep, I'm still milking it)!


nice robe, and congratulations on your new baby. i got lucky and found a pendleton outlet store within walking distance from my hotel in lake arrowhead this past weekend. they had additional discounts due to black friday and all. i picked up a wool blanket and 3 wool shirts. great looks, great prices. (i still cant post pics)


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


> I jest, of course, as I've been made fully aware of just how severe the postpartum drop in hormones is and I'm doing my best to treat her as gingerly as if she were a newborn herself. She's doing well, albeit a bit overwhelmed now that she's at the complete beck and call of a tiny bundle that's barely pushing 9 pounds. The baby is doing what he does best: eating, pooping, exploring his new strange surroundings and making me worried sick with every little grunt, groan and squeal he makes. Thanks for keeping them in mind, Alan.


I remember also being worried sick with every little grunt, groan and squeal. When my first one was born I told my doctor how worried I was that the kid would break. He looked at me as if he'd heard such worries before, and said, "Alan, they're less fragile than you think. Why do you think they're called bouncing babies?"


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/img0614th.jpg/

BB lambswool rugby, LL Bean rugby, BB socks


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> In my unwavering mission to cause my wife maximum embarrassment, I stumbled upon this Woolrich sweater. Got it for under $10.


The skating cat sweater TV commercial is making me LOL!!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

mr.v said:


> nice robe, and congratulations on your new baby. i got lucky and found a pendleton outlet store within walking distance from my hotel in lake arrowhead this past weekend. they had additional discounts due to black friday and all. i picked up a wool blanket and 3 wool shirts. great looks, great prices. (i still cant post pics)


Pendleton blankets are top notch. I'm always on the lookout for vintage stadium blankets. I've got a few of their wool flannel shirts as well.



arkirshner said:


> I remember also being worried sick with every little grunt, groan and squeal. When my first one was born I told my doctor how worried I was that the kid would break. He looked at me as if he'd heard such worries before, and said, "Alan, they're less fragile than you think. Why do you think they're called bouncing babies?"


I know what you mean. Judging by the way I've seen the nurses at the hospital handle some babies, I'd say they're made of Super Ball material.



WouldaShoulda said:


> The skating cat sweater TV commercial is making me LOL!!


 I haven't seen it. Link?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

It's a Walmart ad and it looks like YouTube has taken them down.

Stay tuned!!


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

My goal is to have a different Scottish plaid for each week of Advent at church (much to my wife's dismay). To this end, here are two recent additions:


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^Awesome. The real question is whether you're a daily communicant.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

There was a thread in which someone mentioned the Florsheim Haviland as a lower-priced shoe worth looking at. I did and wasn't impressed.

However, in my Zappo's search I did find the Veblen in a waxy brown leather for $130.00 and change, and decided to give it a shot. Wore them yestrday, and I am happy. I wanted a more casual longwing and this is it.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

That would require too many plaid trousers! So I'm not a daily communicant in the sense of Catholic mass/communion, but am in the Protestant sense.



CMDC said:


> ^Awesome. The real question is whether you're a daily communicant.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

If you could convince your wife that more plaid is an expression of your deepening faith, you might really be in business.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Picked up a pair of Polo Preston flat front khakis, they are great pants! Also stumbled across an awesome pair of Sebago Caymans..the original not the Cayman II's. They are superb compared to whats available now from Sebago or Bass. The leather is much more substantial. Definitely like the Sebago of days gone by.


nephew,
good to see you posting


----------

